# New Gans III core



## TankRed (Apr 18, 2014)

What do you think? Seems promising!


----------



## holyco (Apr 28, 2014)

interesting.....but it might affect the corner cutting of the gans due to less flexibility


----------



## TankRed (Apr 28, 2014)

I actually think it could make it better... To me it's not the flexibility of the core that gives corner cutting, but the springs in the center pieces; the flexibility of the core could cause catches instead.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes, interesting indeed. I will only buy it if it comes inside a cube though. There is nothing I hate as much as putting a Gan III together.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 28, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Yes, interesting indeed. I will only buy it if it comes inside a cube though. There is nothing I hate as much as putting a Gan III together.



Putting a Type C V is pretty bad.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Apr 28, 2014)

Awesome! Can't wait!


----------



## TankRed (Apr 28, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Putting a Type C V is pretty bad.


Yeah, I guess. But at least the pieces stay in place.


----------



## mati1242 (Apr 28, 2014)

This might actually be better than previous version because it looks more stable.


----------



## tomzeng (Apr 28, 2014)

The springs in the pictures seem pretty weird. Wonder if they are better than the average spring you get.


----------



## TankRed (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow, actually just noticed that there are 3 different spring tensions and two different bolts...


----------



## WinterCub3r (Apr 29, 2014)

seems like it would be pretty nice


----------



## mati1242 (May 2, 2014)

It's available on lightake now also in transparent version which looks kinda cool.

http://lightake.com/p/Gans-III-3x3-Magic-Cube-Replacement-Core-Set-Screws-Springs-Set_m1279.html


----------



## LiuHP (May 19, 2014)

*Gans New Product, IPG Core, Iron Plastic core,*

Gans puzzle has announce new core today, the iron plastic ganscore. Made by putting screws in to the mold and injecting plastic around it, it is more durable than a ganscore and 2nd generation gans pc/pom core.

Picture:


----------



## Future Cuber (May 19, 2014)

Wow .... i mean like they intorduced the weird kinda core and now this...


----------



## guysensei1 (May 19, 2014)

Has anyone even bought the new core to try yet?


----------



## brian724080 (May 19, 2014)

I assume that one can buy this as a replacement to the octopus core?


----------



## RayLam (May 19, 2014)

I got a new gan357 yesterday.It's very different from the former one.Revolving is more smooth.Like it.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 22, 2014)

RayLam said:


> I got a new gan357 yesterday.It's very different from the former one.Revolving is more smooth.Like it.



Did it have the new core?


----------



## MarcelP (May 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Did it have the new core?



yeah, and if so, where did you buy it?


----------

